# Vet called today about Kitty...



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am glad she is better now and that they figured out the problem.


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

oh yes, I'm so glad it's so simple. I'm going to fix a box up and it can be her recovery room.  ha


----------

